# Found Cool Bargain Preps This Weekend



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

This was a jackpot weekend for me this weekend.  I found some pretty cool emergency stuff for cheap.

On Saturday, I went to HarborFreight Tools and found an 8-inch survival knife with a little prep kit in the grip for $8.00 and a magnesium firestarter for about $3.00.

On Sunday, I popped into a Goodwill thrift store and found a handcrank/battery powered portable AM/FM/Weatherband radio with a built in light and siren for $5.00. And, it actually works pretty well. The only thing missing is the AC/DC adapter that would let it run off of regular household electricity.

All in all I'm pretty psyched with my weekend treasure trove. There is only one drawback. East of the Mississippi, you really can't walk around regularly with an 8-inch survival knife without looking like a crazy homicidal lunatic. :nuts: I may have to find an Altoids tin for the contents instead... :dunno:

Any of you guys find good bargains lately?


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep picked up a Husquavana chain saw at a garage sale for $10. The owner said he couldn't get it to start. All it need was a new plug. Also picked up a Ruger 10/22 for $98 and a Springfield XD 45 5 in with 6 mags for $450.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

+1 on the Goodwill store. Love those places!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I've found Mason Jars at Goodwill. After that you better believe I'm going back.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I went to another auction this past weekend which produced:
15 canning jars- $0.50
Large cast iron skillet- $4.00
Canning kettle- $4.00
Oil lamp w/oil- $1.00
Portable gas grill- $0.50
Tire chains- $0.50
Three metal shelving units- $0.50
A box lot which contained- 2 gal. anti-freeze, 1 gal. Coleman fuel, 5 qts. motor oil, 2- 12oz bottles of injector cleaner, caulking gun w/2 tubes of caulk, and a sundial  $7.00


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Didn't you know you're supposed to store your sundial in with your household chemicals? Jeesh, I thought everyone knew that...


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I went to the local food bank yesterday, which is open to everyone, you pay $25 and receive a large unit of food, both fresh vegetables, bread, milk, cheese and much more, and canned goods donated by local stores and chains stores. A real deal, they encourage this so the surplus food doesn't get waisted, or thrown away I get one for my son and his family also, he's out of work, part of the 10.2%, which is actually more here in Calif., lets not get into that one!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Sun Dials are great. My grandmother collected them when I was a kid.


----------



## youpock (Oct 20, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> I went to the local food bank yesterday, which is open to everyone, you pay $25 and receive a large unit of food, both fresh vegetables, bread, milk, cheese and much more, and canned goods donated by local stores and chains stores. A real deal, they encourage this so the surplus food doesn't get waisted, or thrown away I get one for my son and his family also, he's out of work, part of the 10.2%, which is actually more here in Calif., lets not get into that one!


I got laid off too, CA fail

______________

to the knife bit a few posts back, where do you live that doesn't allow open carry of a fixed blade?


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

This weekend, I got a nifty pocket knife, a DVD on how to build a survival shelter, and a 200,000 candle spotlight on our excursions. But, I'll have to cool it for a little while, my wife and I can't singlehandedly revive the economy.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

You could try.


----------

